# APTuning End of Summer Service Specials - Timing Belts, & Alignments!!!!



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

Here at APTuning we want all of our customers to get their cars ready for end of summer and get your service done for that last hurrah of the season known as H2O International. Most of the enthusiasts in this area make the 4+ hr trip at the end of the month, and know there is nothing worse then your car leaving you sit on the side of the road because of procrastinating on preventive maintenance. 

Therefore we are offering discounts on some specialized services. Service specials are for Timing belts, and alignments, all prices include parts, labor and tax to complete the standard job. 




*Alignment Service - $70 Front Wheel, $100 All Wheel, includes labor, printout and taxes.* (covers most Audi/VW vehicles)

Alignment is probably once of the most overlooked services to be done to a car. Many people feel if the car goes straight the alignment is fine which is a terrible misconception. A car can drive straight but still have alignment issues which could negatively effect a cars handling or destroy tires. An incorrectly alignment can keep you from getting the performance your suspension or tires are capable of. 
****We specialize in lowered cars and can do virtually any, no matter how low!!!*




*Timing Belt Service - Prices listed below - includes timing belt, tensioners, metal impeller water pump, accessory belt, coolant, and taxes.*

By far the most procrastinated scheduled service on any vehicle is the timing belt. Usually due simply to the high costs of inflated dealer prices. This is an extremely important part of preventative maintenance that if fails will easily multiple the repair costs into the thousands of dollars. Factory interval schedules are usually between 90k-105k but we highly recommend replacement around 80k due to a lot of know failures before the factory specs.

_*MK4 Chassis Golf/Jetta/GTI/GLI/20th/337/Beetle/TT*_

1.8T 20v (all engine codes) - $570

2.0 8v(non-BBW engine) - $440

1.9 Diesel(TDI & PD) - $680



_*MK5 Chassis Jetta/GLI/GTI/A3*_

2.0T FSI (all engine codes) - $625

1.9 Diesel (PD engines) - $680


_*B5/B5.5/B6 Chassis A4/S4/Passat*_(includes Allroad 2.7t)

1.8T 20v (all engine codes) - $625

2.7T/2.8 (all engine codes) - $710


_*B7 Chassis A4, B6 Chassis Passat*_

2.0T FSI/TFSI (all engines) - $570

3.0 V6 (all engine codes) - $910[/B]


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*Don't miss out on these awesome savings!!*


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*SUNDAY SUNDAY SUNDAY!!!!* - is actually the only day we are closed so feel free to schedule your appointment Monday through Saturday. :laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*Get your timing belt service done. 

If you procrastinate this can happen to you:*


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*We are booked through next week but schedule by the end of the month and we will still honor ALL the sale pricing!!*


----------

